# BRONCO MKII Rhino Conversion



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

And so the sequel begins.
Incase anyone isn't familar with MKI *Click here*

Ok lets get too it. General cutting out, trimming. 








So this time, the side interior doors will slide. Here are the proposed doors. They might change slightly. More teeth then the original. Oh had to give it new doors because if you were to cut the orginal along the seam, there'd be a gap (pretty sure).








Here's the interior door/panel. Looks pretty boring but wait....
















There's a clip holding the door open. It springs shut and there's mirror card behind, and that's my camera.
And the front window, again spud cannon, different (similar) design. Put mesh in the pop up window part this time, might put some acrylic in the inner windows. Another consideration instead of mesh is bars. Whatta think?








So guys, gonna need some input this time. This one is being made with a lot of considerations. I remember once someone saying with MKI that the tape measure should exit out the front (weapon ranges), I figured it made more sense for movement purposes - you opinion? 
The mine sweeping frail I know before was a simple design, quickly done. So a big improvement coming from that. 
Magnets, MKI had one everwhere available (demostration purposes), so realisically, what would be a good number and where'd you want them?
And seeing how unfortunately no electrics, the headlights can be modded - any requests/ suggestions? 

Thanks in advance,
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

yay, another great project to follow, and this one has opening doors.....


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

About damn time and its to early to add comments, but you know I will be watching and waiting as it progresses.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Yep, I agree with Djinn on this, about damn time!!! And it IS too early to tell though, with your skill and speed, it shouldn't take too long to come about to give some opinions!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Waiting for an update Dusty! And take some videos this time for your YouTube channel!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i am starting to starve, feed me updates


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Howdy all,
Some waffle
Thanks for the encouragement and comments guys (does help me overcome many things). I know I can overlook giving people praise – quick message to you; I do get some time to see your work , just not a lot to read it thoroughly, but even so I am still impressed by everyone. We all live with different circumstances but all have the same passion...cookies (I meant cool models of course lol).
So this is the second ever Rhino I’ve built and actually there’s a third kit as well. So the two will be the ‘maxed’ and the other the ‘skinny’. I lost a rear door to the Airbus, so gonna have to scratch build a new one. And you might be interestly pleased to know that I’m ordering say another 5 for sale once converted.
Oh, little insider’s information – might get MKI back for a while. 
Gonna makes these more ‘in-role’ than MKI. So the ‘maxed’ is getting extra belly amour (makes a change). Got a issue I need input from you guys, I could put track guards along the bottom (makes sense) however would cover the extra wheels – so either one or the other.
The interior mirror door is gonna have to go I realized. When it comes to paint time it’ll be a pain for people to mask. 
Not great pics I’m afraid – sorry, pretty tired out and getting that grainy problem again. I think it’s the light I’m using. So I tought I’d rush these out a bit for you guys to chew on.
Might not seem like not much has been done, been doing a lot of prepping & head scratching etc.
Excuse the tape in places holding things in place. Ok so enough blah blah blahing.
















Ok, new doors! the other one's teeth didn't quite meet-up properly. Might do future one's with slightly less teeth. And now chunkier handles (thought about putting them more inside the doorframe).
































Ok at this point I had to make my mind up about things. Nearly decided to lose the headlights and put wing mirrors there. But luckily I didn't, so there's still a chance for a trick there.
Other than that, little bits like hinging up things. Chunkier handles on the roof doors too. Drilling the chimneys out some.

























So anyhoo, back to it.
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking good as always Dusty! I am sure this will result in being another fine masterpiece  The attention to detail you put into these things is amazing, I wish I had the will power to do the same.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi guys,
I'm tired. There's something I wanna say. First thanks all for interest. I know you've all been waiting patiently. And I've been iching to post stuff up. Just that I got 3 other models on as well but not warhammer, so I thought not to post them.
And secondly a huge thank you (really a sorry) to my LadyDusty for putting up with me. Another point I'd like to make is that it was her birthday just the other day, and I ordered some stock in to kick start her army off (Defiler/Landraider/Rhino). However it's not here yet, so I got a little chaos character (not sure the name exactly) to make up for it. @ Hero - hope it arrives soon. 
So she's gonna get a two crazy heavies and a chaos Bronco. I'm building an army for her to kick my own butt with! No troops though.
But honestly, I was too 'busy' (and going insane from work) to make it a special day for her. It sucked, just stayed indoors and yeah it my fault, I could of made it better. So in a bid to make it up to her with great honor, Dusty proudly decidates this video to her. I've put super effort in making this so that she'll be proud. I think it'll make her really happy coming from you guys what you think. 
A quick point about the grain/quaility - dammit, I can't seem to compress it without it doing that, but I'm working on it. I think it's partly because of all the transistions and effects. And I think the volume might be a little low, so crank it up! And it's another entry for the competition,so...kindly pass it around please, ta.
Enough waffle....Drum roll please.....





Thanks,
Dusty
Oh I forgot to say, yeah I got it back (BrMkI) for a while.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, great stuff, and my hunger is satisfied for a little while for now.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

damn.... just damn....

awesome is all I can say. Nice one dusty!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

amazing work, i dont think i will ever go that far but i might be inspired to do more opening doors :laugh:. Excellent video +rep.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

def the best rhino-build i have ever seen ! ... 
top in every detail.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks guys. Hoped that left people gobbed-smacked somewhat. And I hope you liked the tune. It was fun at first writing it but quickly sent me crazy with all the looping and editting. Yup those interior doors are becoming a pain in the butt too. Although, I'm currently trying to save the original set and get those working instead. So looking at it when done, you wouldn't even know they slide. 
Rear door has had progress, it's on hold until I get the interior working better. I'm considering opening the interior some at the front end - actually get more marines in there even if only just one or two. The mirror card I figure will become a pain when it comes to paint-time. So might get to see I dunno the back of the driver in his chair instead when the interior door slides open. 
The extra track wheels might not get installed - Got another idea instead. And I'll get the track sections in the right order this time.
Another little pointy, making the hinges even more durable. There're working great already, just making extra sure no one will break them playing with it.

Adios amigos,
Dusty


----------

